# Another what morph is this (Corn snake)



## LaNz (Jul 5, 2009)

again pardon my ignorance but is this a normal carolina or is it an okeetee? im also slightly confused by the ventral line splitting the chequers apart.... iv only seen this in my hypo het bloods?? again any help much appreciated!!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

classic carolina IMO


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> classic carolina IMO


Agreed, borders on the saddles not wide enough to call it an okeetee.

Here is a picture of an okeetee to compare


----------



## LaNz (Jul 5, 2009)

okie doke thanks guys :2thumb:


----------

